# Sheetrcck Work



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

I am remodeling an office and need someone who can reliably sheetrock/prep the walls and ceilings. Downtown Pensacola.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

whoops - meant sheetrock -


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

my cousin hangs and finishes for a living Ill give him a call and he can come out and give you a bid. hes workin at the base right now


----------



## haulinboat (Sep 12, 2011)

you can pm me a name and number and I'll get with you


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandy or The Hired Hand on here. Both do exellent work, and have done a ton for happy forum members.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a great drywall sub. If you want a cost effective, professional job I can give you his # via PM


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

i give a #1 on Hired Hand.... he did the sheetrock in my extra room.. and did an excellent job...


----------



## amnbowser (Oct 2, 2009)

Not to derail your post. But I also need sheet rock work done in Crestview. I need a name and phone number.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Brandy on here, Pro Carpentry Services (850) 225-0498

Mark, The Hired Hand on Here (850) 377-4396

I have seen dozens of both of there jobs during and after. Both also work themselves on the projects. I've hired Brandy to do thousands of dollars worth of restoration on a historical mansion in Florala too. You can't go wrong with either one.

And fair prices


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

bowser, PM me if you need.. usually $14 per board, includes hanging and finishing. (12' board)


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Clay,
Mark is booked until June, so he is obviously doing something right! I will call Brandy today.


----------

